# (INCOMPLETE AND/OR ABANDONED) Elysian's Home Depot Build



## Elysian (May 11, 2009)

Start with specs:

7 string
Sperzel locking tuners, black, #6 buttons
3+4 headstock
Adjustable fixed bridge
Nordstrand pickups, no tabs
5/32" steel rod frets
Body will be a sandwich of red oak and poplar, the core will be red oak, the top and back poplar.
Neck will be 3 pieces of poplar and 2 stripes of red oak
Still trying to figure out what I'll use for fretboard material.
Truss rod will be a single action I make myself
Nut will likely be something like delrin or possibly some kind of metal
Set neck

Heres the design I will be shooting for






I'm not going to be starting on this until June though, so this is really just the placeholder for this build  I've bought my wood, but thats it.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (May 11, 2009)

Sweet, this is going to be fun


----------



## oscillat0r (May 11, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Start with specs:
> 
> 5/32" steel rod frets



as in...frets made from 'steel rods' from home depot? that's awesome! The more non-guitar parts the better imo


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 11, 2009)

looks cool. can't wait to see it.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 12, 2009)

Thats gunna be sick, man. Any plans for it when your done?


----------



## Elysian (May 12, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> Thats gunna be sick, man. Any plans for it when your done?



Hopefully I like it and I can keep it!  We'll see, I'm curious to see how it all turns out myself.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 12, 2009)

Cant wait to see this one!!


----------



## Apophis (May 12, 2009)

sounds great


----------



## twiztedchild (May 13, 2009)

I can't help but to point this out to you. even if you hate me 

but your guitar looks alot like this one here from halo.

HALO Custom Guitars, Inc.


----------



## Elysian (May 13, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I can't help but to point this out to you. even if you hate me
> 
> but your guitar looks alot like this one here from halo.
> 
> HALO Custom Guitars, Inc.



No it doesn't  Are you blind? Or because its sort of X shaped/Explorer shaped, it automatically bears a resemblance? By that rational, it also looks like a Kramer Condor, and a Ibanez XV500


----------



## twiztedchild (May 13, 2009)

Elysian said:


> No it doesn't  Are you blind? Or because its sort of X shaped/Explorer shaped, it automatically bears a resemblance? By that rational, it also looks like a Kramer, and a Ibanez XV500



no I'm not blind and it looks pretty close to it. but still man even though you hate me. good luck on it


----------



## Elysian (May 13, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> no I'm not blind and it looks pretty close to it. but still man even though you hate me. good luck on it



I don't hate you, I just think you lack all taste  It doesn't look close at all, its like saying BC Rich's look like Gibsons, theres a huge difference in design philosophy and aesthetics. My design is a kick back to 80s glam rock/metal, where Halo's is obviously geared towards the more modern metal, hence all the pointy crap.


----------



## twiztedchild (May 13, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I don't hate you, I just think you lack all taste  It doesn't look close at all, its like saying BC Rich's look like Gibsons, theres a huge difference in design philosophy and aesthetics. My design is a kick back to 80s glam rock/metal, where Halo's is obviously geared towards the more modern metal, hence all the pointy crap.



 isn't the Dspawn based on the same thing though? and you know you hate me  

not all taste just I'm not stuck on the super strat shapes like most other people here.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 13, 2009)

elysian's drawing looks more like a kramer voyager than that POS halo


----------



## twiztedchild (May 13, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> elysian's drawing looks more like a kramer voyager than that POS halo



 but isn't it still the basic model of each other?? 


any who I would love to see what comes of it anyways


----------



## Elysian (May 13, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> but isn't it still the basic model of each other??
> 
> 
> any who I would love to see what comes of it anyways



You're right, if a 5 year old did their own version of my drawing, you'd have the Halo model.


----------



## twiztedchild (May 13, 2009)

Elysian said:


> You're right, if a 5 year old did their own version of my drawing, you'd have the Halo model.



 still stop chattin' start buildin'


----------



## Panterica (May 14, 2009)

^ well put


----------



## twiztedchild (May 14, 2009)

Panterica said:


> ^ well put



 I want to see some Home Depot guitars


----------



## Elysian (May 14, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> still stop chattin' start buildin'



I've got other work to do, and the builds aren't supposed to start until June anyways.


----------



## twiztedchild (May 14, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I've got other work to do, and the builds aren't supposed to start until June anyways.



 did I say make up reasons NOT to build??



that sucks, other people I think were going to start sooner


----------



## Elysian (May 14, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> did I say make up reasons NOT to build??
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks, other people I think were going to start sooner



Considering I've got more experience than most people in this challenge, I don't see any problem with that.


----------



## troyguitar (May 14, 2009)

Yeah it's a good thing I'm not trying to win anything!

I just want to try out a guitar with a bunch of custom-only features without spending over $3000 - and hopefully end up with a playable instrument.


----------



## twiztedchild (May 14, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Considering I've got more experience than most people in this challenge, I don't see any problem with that.



Good point you cheating Bastard 


[action=twiztedchild]hopes Elysian knows that is joke [/action]



troyguitar said:


> Yeah it's a good thing I'm not trying to win anything!
> 
> I just want to try out a guitar with a bunch of custom-only features without spending over $3000 - and hopefully end up with a playable instrument.



that would be why I would enter, But I have no tool and no money at all so I'm screwed


----------



## poopyalligator (May 16, 2009)

I dont know about you guys, but i cant find any decent wood that is good enough to make a guitar at home depot. It is like all they have is 2x4s and particle board slabs. Maybe i just need to look harder.


----------



## yetti (May 17, 2009)




----------



## twiztedchild (May 17, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> I dont know about you guys, but i cant find any decent wood that is good enough to make a guitar at home depot. It is like all they have is 2x4s and particle board slabs. Maybe i just need to look harder.



same here at my Home Depot.


----------



## Panterica (May 19, 2009)

use sheetrock
defy logic at every turn!


----------



## darren (May 19, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> I dont know about you guys, but i cant find any decent wood that is good enough to make a guitar at home depot. It is like all they have is 2x4s and particle board slabs. Maybe i just need to look harder.



You need to look in the section where they have all the trim and molding material. Most Home Depots carry oak, poplar and maple in addition to the usual spruce/pine/fir varieties. A lot of trim is also basswood.


----------



## Elysian (May 19, 2009)

darren said:


> You need to look in the section where they have all the trim and molding material. Most Home Depots carry oak, poplar and maple in addition to the usual spruce/pine/fir varieties. A lot of trim is also basswood.



 Thats where I picked all my wood from. Wish they had maple in there  I'll keep looking for it though, I'm determined to find Maple for this build.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2009)

Anything more exotic in the flooring aisle? I know it's hard, if not impossible, to get it from them without buying in volume but it may be an option.


----------



## darren (May 19, 2009)

The problem with most flooring is that it's already finished. But you might be able to find some interesting stuff there.


----------



## damigu (May 19, 2009)

i'm digging it a lot.
it's somewhere between the jackson kelly and those old hondo model-1 guitars.
can't wait to see progress!


----------



## Demiurge (May 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> Anything more exotic in the flooring aisle? I know it's hard, if not impossible, to get it from them without buying in volume but it may be an option.



Just got back from Home Depot- nothing interesting in the flooring section. HD didn't really have much maple (unless you like thin, 20' boards). Plenty of oak and poplar... the pine was way too ugly and somehow more expensive than the hardwoods.

Lowe's had a much better selection of maple- wider boards, flamed, straight, etc., but their selection of other woods were worse than HD. If I join the challenge, I'm definitely getting my maple from there.

(Didn't mean to continue Elysian's thread off on a tangent, but I saw that he was looking for maple, too.)


----------



## Elysian (Jun 1, 2009)

Made my template yesterday, had a few minutes free in the shop. No, that is not the neck I'm going to use, its just for mockup


----------



## hairychris (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2009)

If I was you, I would probably take a little bit off from the left side; goes a little too far for my tastes


----------



## Elysian (Jun 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> If I was you, I would probably take a little bit off from the left side; goes a little too far for my tastes


----------



## MFB (Jun 2, 2009)

Keywords from my sentence being "I" and "my tastes" so I didn't expect anything


----------



## Apophis (Jun 2, 2009)

it's going to look killer for sure


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 2, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Made my template yesterday, had a few minutes free in the shop. No, that is not the neck I'm going to use, its just for mockup



You got other stuff to do pal. You don´t have ONE minute free in the shop, you hear me?!


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> You got other stuff to do pal. You don´t have ONE minute free in the shop, you hear me?!



Your guitar will get much attention this weekend


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 2, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Your guitar will get much attention this weekend



WEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 2, 2009)

This is going to be one bad ass guitar!


----------



## Elysian (Jun 2, 2009)

I think I'm going to change the specs some, to a 27" 6 string. I promised this to my brother if it plays/sounds decent when I'm done, and I'm pretty sure it will.


----------



## whosdealin (Jun 9, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Your guitar will get much attention this weekend



Oh baby, will mine get some attention also ?


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 9, 2009)

Keep up the good work Adam, digging that body alot.


----------

